# Duck fleas, duck mites?



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys, this maybe a old topic but cant find anny topics on it.....Question is can my lab get those duck fleas, or mites, whatever they are called from retrieving waterfowl.....Never thought about it before with my dogs but have seen lots of them this year cleaning and handeling dead birds.....I use ADVANTAGE flea and tick from the vet on him....thanks for any input!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

No. The organisms you are referring to are most likely Mallophaga, commonly called bird lice. These organisms are host specific and while there are species that are found on mammals, the type found on ducks are host specific to ducks and won't parasitize your dog.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!I will sleep a little better knowing that....j.r. :beer:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

You're welcome.

Rick


----------

